# EVENT CALENDAR : Region 1's Whats Going On Calendar



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

Region 1's What’s Going On Calendar has a new home! You can find the calendar at http://www.localendar.com/public/region1



This a change from last years calendar as the freeware was just a major pain to work with. Although this new one is also freeware, it is much more user friendly.



The entire schedule in and around Region 1 is included – well at least the facilities that sent me information. As of this notice, there are 74 events in 2005!



If you would like your race event or weekly racing included, please drop me a line.



Regards,

Chris Raffaelli

ROAR Region 1 Director

914 715 5620 cell

914 788 9829 fax

[email protected]



The current ROAR Region 1 ‘What’s Going On?’ Calendar can be found at:

http://www.localendar.com/public/region1



For more information about ROAR, please visit:

www.roarracing.com



Download the ROAR membership application here:

http://www.roarracing.com/join/pdfs/2000app.pdf


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

Chris,

Why doesn't the calendar have any of the events at Hobby Chamber?

Enzo


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

Or Wolcott for that matter...


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

I think you may need to get more info from other tracks to call it a whats going on calender ...JUst a thought not trying to bash your idea This would be very helpful for me to schedule races on ...I will try back later If you need more track info ...SRM


----------



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

SlipNSlide said:


> Chris,
> 
> Why doesn't the calendar have any of the events at Hobby Chamber?
> 
> Enzo


It does........look at it. When I have a chance I will add the weekly racing.


----------



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

SlipNSlide said:


> Or Wolcott for that matter...


Wolcott did not provide any information. Ask them to give me something.......I have asked many times.....


----------



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

SMROCKET said:


> I think you may need to get more info from other tracks to call it a whats going on calender ...JUst a thought not trying to bash your idea This would be very helpful for me to schedule races on ...I will try back later If you need more track info ...SRM


Well, we also called last years calendar the same thing. If you can get tracks to send me stuff, I will gladly put it on there! Thanks for your help! It is appreciated!

Keep in mind it is a ROAR calendar.....all ROAR events are on there. When I have some free time...I put other non-ROAR events as they are sent to me.


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

I can understadn it being an offical ROAR calender and i support the ROAR tracks as well.....So al the guys who race in REGION 1 I would like you to add all the upcoming events no matter who is running them .I do not stay away no matter who I have to pay to race .....NORRCA ,ARCOR,ROAR, it does not matter , i just want to be able to look at yuor calender ands see whos got races .....Love to travel SRM


----------



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

Like I said....they have to give me the information and I will gladly put it up there.


----------

